# Cleaning Up the Oceans



## Jules (Jul 31, 2022)

This is a start on collecting the estimated 100 million kg of plastics in the Patch.



> An environmental group dedicated to removing plastic from rivers and oceans recently hit a milestone by hauling more than 100,000 kilograms of plastic out of the Great Pacific Garbage Patch.
> 
> The Ocean Cleanup, a non-profit organization based in the Netherlands, launched an expedition a year ago from Victoria’s Ogden Point to test a system designed to gather floating garbage from the patch, located between California and Hawaii, and haul it onto a ship using a net.



https://www.castanet.net/news/BC/37...ls-100-000-kg-of-plastic-garbage-from-Pacific



> The new iteration will be able to collect more garbage at a lower cost per kilogram on an ongoing basis, it said.
> 
> The goal is to scale up to operate a fleet of the systems.
> 
> Slat established the organization in 2013 out of concern about the impact of plastic on marine life, which can die as a result of becoming trapped in plastic or eating it, since plastics break down into microsizes that work through the food chain.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> This is a start on collecting the estimated 100 million kg of plastics in the Patch.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.castanet.net/news/BC/37...ls-100-000-kg-of-plastic-garbage-from-Pacific


Thank God! The dumping of plastics and every other pollutant into our oceans is one of my greatest fears.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> This is a start on collecting the estimated 100 million kg of plastics in the Patch.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.castanet.net/news/BC/37...ls-100-000-kg-of-plastic-garbage-from-Pacific


So glad to hear some good news.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> This is a start on collecting the estimated 100 million kg of plastics in the Patch.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.castanet.net/news/BC/37...ls-100-000-kg-of-plastic-garbage-from-Pacific


As a country, we are chasing our tail. Until the leaders of all countries can become united in this challenge, we will accomplish nothing more than great headlines about how we have plans for the future. Digest this little fact and try and believe the world will come together for this, the most glaring issue today, or any other problem Du Jour.
China, Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand, and Vietnam are dumping more plastic into oceans than the rest of the world combined, according to a 2017 report by Ocean Conservancy. *One more thing I left out. These countries are also the only countries still dumping all of their waste into our oceans. How can this still be happening? * This is only one glaring example of the lack of effort by our “leaders” regarding our existence. Words mean nothing without action. Action needs to happen now, not next year, not in five years or twenty. Now!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2022)

Why can't we call a summit of some kind to school the leaders of those countries about the dangers and work together on solutions?  

What if the world halted manufacture of non-medical plastics for one month? Bring your own washable, reusable containers for all purchases. Re-cycle toys, certainly bottles. Stop making little water bottles, buy re-fillable 5 gallon tanks, or at the very least, buy gallons. 

Why is everyone buying water, anyway? 

Remember,
Evian spelled backward is Naive.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 31, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Why can't we call a summit of some kind to school the leaders of those countries about the dangers and work together on solutions?
> 
> What if the world halted manufacture of non-medical plastics for one month? Bring your own washable, reusable containers for all purchases. Re-cycle toys, certainly bottles. Stop making little water bottles, buy re-fillable 5 gallon tanks, or at the very least, buy gallons.
> 
> ...


The leaders of all countries know what is ahead. Bottom line is the bottom line. There is no politician anywhere that is interested in anything but their own agenda and the power that comes with it. None! As for stopping the production of all that plastic, the oil companies control all interest in that and look out if you try to stifle their profit with those kind of ideas. Just read that ExonMobile made $2200+ pre second during the recent "gas crises" the was built on total B.S. that the war in Ukraine was the cause. We are being played, PERIOD!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2022)

The best solution to plastic waste, IMO, would be to charge a "deposit" on everything made from plastic....water bottles, food containers, toys, etc., etc.  Then, use that money to create a recycling system that reuses that "waste".  However, by the time people and governments ever try to implement such a plan, the world will probably look like a endless landfill.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2022)

If we are serious about reducing our dependence on fossil fuels traditional plastic needs to be replaced.

The big question is what new challenges will these futuristic replacements bring with them.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Thank the stars!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2022)

Don M. said:


> The best solution to plastic waste, IMO, would be to charge a "deposit" on everything made from plastic....water bottles, food containers, toys, etc., etc.  Then, use that money to create a recycling system that reuses that "waste".  However, by the time people and governments ever try to implement such a plan, the world will probably look like a endless landfill.


Forget deposits.  There should be HEFTY non-refundable upcharges on all plastic packaging, containers, and single use items.  

The problem with unrestricted capitalism is that owners and corporations are loyal to themselves, their shareholders, and nothing/nobody else.  They rarely give a damn about the planet today or tomorrow.  

Only governments (whose role is to be loyal to their citizens, the greater good, and nothing/nobody else) can rein in those entities who care nothing for the damage they're doing in pursuit of higher profits and larger market shares.  

We the people aka governments have the power to control them via legislation and taxes.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2022)

BC had just about eliminated all plastic bags in stores just prior to Covid.  They’re working their way back.  Walmart eliminated them already.  We have a deposit on all plastic and aluminum drink containers, including milk.  Cities have recycling pickup.  There’s still too much that’s wasted.  Goods are over packaged - as much as I love Costco, it’s one of the worst.  I don’t understand the obsession with straws - why are so many thrown in the oceans?


----------



## Jeni (Aug 2, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> As a country, we are chasing our tail. Until the leaders of all countries can become united in this challenge, we will accomplish nothing more than great headlines about how we have plans for the future. Digest this little fact and try and believe the world will come together for this, the most glaring issue today, or any other problem Du Jour.
> China, Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand, and Vietnam are dumping more plastic into oceans than the rest of the world combined, according to a 2017 report by Ocean Conservancy. *One more thing I left out. These countries are also the only countries still dumping all of their waste into our oceans. How can this still be happening? * This is only one glaring example of the lack of effort by our “leaders” regarding our existence. Words mean nothing without action. Action needs to happen now, not next year, not in five years or twenty. Now!


exactly 
but we are lectured at by politicians who see $$$$ in their eyes charging us to "clean up" (wink , wink) the world...... instead of just doing what we can for OUR part in things...----------- and a surprising large number of UN-informed  public thinks the US is all at fault .......... 

We are NOT the litter police for other countries   and ...........our government has little or no ability to curb other countries behavior .....
My state has a bag on plastic bags but the replacement ones will last far longer as it is a thicker plastic .... and yes already discarded along road ways etc. 
you are charged at stores etc for each bag (paper or plastic) ......... but here is the kicker those fees do NOT APPLY to all ..... 
evidently those on EBT do not need to pay for still using plastic .... and takeout food places are still using the bags  that  stores cannot use.

we are JUST out of a pandemic......... people were / are in some cases afraid to touch doors etc .... but all must be done because the focus changed  back to the lecturing on waste ...... I think of these every time...... I see many masks in parking lots and roadways ...SMH

 Starbucks for example have gone back to giving discounts if people bring in their own cups .......while this practice  was deemed to dangerous during covid..... just like stores not wanting to touch the customers reusable bags......   
light switch flipped now it is OK ....... does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## David777 (Aug 2, 2022)

*oink oink oink oink...oink oink oink oink*


----------



## Right Now (Aug 2, 2022)

Small steps are happening all across our own country.
Plastic straws are being replaced by paper straws.
Plastic/microwaveable take out containers are being replaced by paper containers
No more plastic bags given out at check outs over all businesses
Paper towels are being replaced by reusuable cloth products
Recycle all plastic bottles/drinking containers
And the list goes on.   I realize it's a small step forward but it is still a forward movement.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2022)

Jules said:


> BC had just about eliminated all plastic bags in stores just prior to Covid.  They’re working their way back.  Walmart eliminated them already.  We have a deposit on all plastic and aluminum drink containers, including milk.  Cities have recycling pickup.  There’s still too much that’s wasted.  Goods are over packaged - as much as I love Costco, it’s one of the worst.  I don’t understand the obsession with straws - why are so many thrown in the oceans?


Same happened here.  I can't believe how many people have stopped using their own bags.  If stores had to charge $1.00 for each single use plastic bag with 90¢ worth of tax (like cigarette tax) headed to environmental restoration efforts, people will swiftly change their habits.  10¢ per bag is a ridiculous pittance, not a strong discourgement.


----------

